# no line, no sinker...but a hook!



## GoodTurns (Aug 14, 2011)

Been trying to make this one work and finally got "prototype #1" to a completed stage.  I hope to see some improvements on this (that I can steal back!) from you all!  I have a couple more ideas to try over the next week or two...please share if you try anything!

These are 12 and 14 size hooks tied by a gent I met at a show a few months back...he has been making "flatter" flies for me to try out and we finally got one bubble free and still looking like a fly!  The cork is craft sheets, almost paper thin and shrinks slightly when cast (at least in Alumilite!).


----------



## Crickett (Aug 14, 2011)

What a great idea, I like what you used for the background.


----------



## boxerman (Aug 14, 2011)

Very cool pen.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Aug 14, 2011)

Cool idea. I don't know how you did a cast without air coming out of the cork but it all shows good.


----------



## boxerman (Aug 14, 2011)

Jon you send a P.M. to rd_ab_penman (Les Elm) I know he's casted some flies pen blanks. Maybe he can give you some ideals.


----------



## clapiana (Aug 15, 2011)

does it float?  (grin)

very nice clean looking pen pushing the envelope

good job!


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 15, 2011)

Very clever!! And creative


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 15, 2011)

Very cool idea. NICE!


----------



## ToddMR (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking very cool.  I like the cork as the background.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice idea - I do like what you did with the cork.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 15, 2011)

Love it!  Perfect for every fly fisherman


----------



## cwolfs69 (Aug 15, 2011)

*good idea*

since i actually do tie flys and have all of the stuff, ill see if i can do something on this theme for you. love the cork part. maybe ad a band of color to look like a rod handle. well keep you posted how it works.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 15, 2011)

Cool pen Jon.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 15, 2011)

BRobbins629 said:


> Nice idea - I do like what you did with the cork.



this is what I was talking about at the show Saturday...now I need Fly Rod clip!

cwolfs69 	
good idea
since i actually do tie flys and have all of the stuff, ill see if i can do something on this theme for you. love the cork part. maybe ad a band of color to look like a rod handle. well keep you posted how it works. 

obstacles.... 
need to turn the eye of the hook 90deg for a flatter profile (pen is much too fat as it sits)

flatter feathers are better...I have a couple of wing feather flies that I was saving until I was sure this would work....they're next... "one-sided" flies work better, but you lose depth.

also playing with some bamboo for background...need to look at some rod pics for more ideas!


----------



## shortcast (Aug 15, 2011)

Love it!:laugh:
Love it!:laugh:
Love it!:laugh:


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, Jon.  That's really cool.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think it's cool as hell Jon. Is there a way to dye parts of the cork to give it some contrast?


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 15, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> I think it's cool as hell Jon. Is there a way to dye parts of the cork to give it some contrast?



working on a couple of approaches to liven it up!  Give me a week or two!

The cork is actually printable via inkjet printer...may try that but I'm leaning toward adding other goodies to the blank...


----------



## Rob73 (Aug 15, 2011)

I like it. Very cool.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 15, 2011)

Holy Smokes, that is neat.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 15, 2011)

Great idea!  Love the pen.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 15, 2011)

Very cool Jon.  I like it alot!


----------



## Florida Marine (Aug 16, 2011)

Barry Gross had a blue background with the flies, but he had all small - midge sized stuff in it.  Really dug it.

I fly fish, and a LONG time ago used to tie flies so I had one of these in my to do list.

Looks good.


----------



## Rangertrek (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice concept.  I like the look of the cork sheet with the hooks.
Hope the prototypes keep improving.


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 18, 2011)

I visited with Jon yesterday and got a chance to hold and look at this pen up close and personal.  Let me tell you, it's even more impressive when you hold it.  The cork sheet he is using is INCREDIBLY thin.  1/32"...maybe 1/16" thick, Jon?  It's so thin that there are gaps in the cells in the cork.  Because of this, you can see "flashes" of the brass underneath.  Jon says that to some pen purists, this is a flaw.  Not for me.  The cork with the brass showing through reminds me of a clear river's bed--like seeing mica or iron pyrite among the rocks, which just adds to the illusion of the flies swimming through water.

He also showed me two other tricks he's adding to the casting design, but I'll leave that up to him to show.


----------



## razor524 (Aug 18, 2011)

This is really nice, can't wait to see your next step!!


----------



## simomatra (Aug 18, 2011)

Very nice cleaver use of the cork and hooks


----------



## rizaydog (Aug 19, 2011)

That is one of the coolest ideas I have ever seen.  Great job.


----------



## tjseagrove (Sep 9, 2011)

How about pitting a slight bend at the end of the hook and embedding it into the cork to make it look like you stuck it on the handle to hold it so it doesn't get lost.

Tom


----------



## leslie hines (Sep 9, 2011)

Great ideal looks good


----------

